# Our first trip...



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

After a lot of planning we finally set off on the 9th August, Eurotunnel put us on an earlier train so we made good time to arrive at Le Crotoy at 19.00, there was plenty of space. This night, and our last night was the only time we paid for anything other than fuel, food and entertainment! 6 Euro's. I was more than a little suprised at Le Crotoy itself,very pleasant.

10th August, Our plan was to tour Lower Normandy but the weather forecast made us a little uncertain, maybe we should head South? We hugged the Coast as far as Le Treport and then made the decision, South it was. We took the D49 South and the scenic route around Rouen passing through Forges-les-Eaux and Lyons la foret to Les Andelys, which was frankly disappointing. Decided to head to Brazolles to overnight, got there at 17.00 and took the last space (although others managed to somehow get on afterwards!). Great little spot.

11th August, Headed down to La Fleche in the Pays de La Loire, we toured the Loire on our honeymoon 25 years ago, we thought it appropriate to do it again and would stay for 5 or 6 days in the region.

The Aire is in a great position with fantastic views but does suffer from traffic noise before 10pm and after 6 am, not a problem for us.

12th August, Seiches-sur-le-loir for an early lunch, then touring the area North of Angers until... the grey water tank half dropped off, luckily not at speed! With the help of a local Dutch Farmer we managed to remove the tank and it fitted in the locker, result! We had a grey water container with us so no real problem. Overnight at Villeveque, a very prettty place which I imagine gets very busy sometimes.

13th August, Crossed the Loire at Ingrandes (as we did 25 years ago) and meandered along the South Bank recrossing to the North Bank at Gennes to overnight at St-Martin-de-la-place on the banks of the Loire, yet another good spot, no services but they are available only a few hundred metres away.

14th August, Crossed back to the South Bank heading for Saumur and looking for a nice spot where we could just chill and read on the riverbank.. I spotted a 2 metre height restriction sign which someone had removed long ago (very rusty) and headed down there, another result, a perfect wildcamping spot on the riverbank, it just had to be done, first timers or not!

15th August, Finally got to Saumur and had a wander around then onto Chinon and a riverside lunch at another spot where we could have stayed... However we had seen an Aire at Briollay which looked interesting and decided to go there. Pleased that we did, another nice spot and the only place we stayed for two nights.

17th August, Decision made to do the long drive North in one hit, this would also give us time to visit a couple of places in Upper Normandy that I particularly fancied seeing, first stop was Saint Jouin Plage, South of Etretat, it was raining and blowing hard but it somehow made it better, the strange little restaurant on the beach, in the storm, was excellent!

18th August, A slow drive up the coast to Criel-sur-mer was rewarded by an amazing sunset, yet another good spot that I would return to.

19th August, Back to Calais and an overnight at Les Arables where we have stayed a couple of times before (camping), excellent little site with stunning views over the channel and hot showers!

Music on the Video is from Chris De Burgh and is what we listened to 25 years ago and on this trip.

I'm so pleased that I didn't wait 10 years (or wherever they move my retirement age to) to get my first, albeit modest motorhome! Busy planning our October trip at the moment, maybe this time we will go where we intend...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Great video record. But you missed us..........  

Ray.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks; nice trip blog.

Dave


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

That was really beautiful and made me want to go back to France as soon as possible! I'm sure we have been to some of those Aires, but memory gets a bit foggy after 10 years of travelling in France. Thanks again,Ann


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Off tonight, but maybe heading a bit further to the west. Still you never know :lol: 

Great video


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

How lovely and what a professional looking video.
Those pics are worth any amount of recommendations of aires

And the blond girl on the wall is nice to. Was she a local (LOL)

Well done very nice

Phill


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Loved the video.

I want to go!!


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Brilliant video and soundtrack. Wow! Thanks for sharing.
Sal


----------

